# Bananas Won't Turn Yellow



## bCreative (Mar 21, 2010)

This might sound weird but I need some help on this one.

About two weeks ago my mother bought some bananas, well they have yet to ripen up and turn yellow. This is the longest that any bananas have stayed green in our house. Were already doing the paper bag method, but even that doesn't seem to be working.

I'm starting to think we don't even have bananas, how long is usually suppose to take? Any other suggestions to get ripe bananas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 21, 2010)

pop an already ripe tomato or orange or other ripening fruit that is already ripe (tomatoes are best though) in with the bananas, under the bag. that sometimes helps to speed up the ripening process.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds strange but I'll give it a try. Does the orange have to be peeled first? Thanks.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 21, 2010)

nope. just as long as its ripe itself.


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2010)

Those aren't organicly grown bananas? For some reason when we buy them they take for ever to ripen..


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those aren't organicly grown bananas? For some reason when we buy them they take for ever to ripen.. I know!!! Organic banana's take FOREVER...Johnnie made a post about rippening banana's...I did what she suggested and it worked.


----------



## Karren (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah.... I like the ones grown with toxic chemicals better!! lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought a few green non-organic bananas once.

They did not turn yellow regardless of how I stored them.

After a week, I told the produce manager and he said the store would give me a refund - very nice thing to do.

So now I don't buy bananas unless there is some yellow starting.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh! We should do that and see if the store would take them back. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

